# Staubdichtes Gehäuse?



## SteffenRoeder (30. Mai 2017)

*Staubdichtes Gehäuse?*

Hallo,ich bin schon seit einer guten Zeit auf der Suche nach einem staubdichten Gehäuse. In vielen Tests wird nur beiläufig erwähnt, dass dies oder jenes staubdicht sein soll, jedoch mit kaum weiteren Angaben. Ich würde bis 250€ ausgeben. Ein paar Lüfter wären auch nicht schlecht . Midi-Tower Größe ist das Minimum. Ich habe immer das Problem, dass ich jede Woche meinen PC aussaugen will. Ich kann eine Staubschicht auf meiner Technik nicht leiden. Ein Sichtfenster ist nicht unbedingt nötig,dafür aber ein paar USB 3.0 vlt sogar 3.1 Anschlüsse (aber nicht nötig) .  

Ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar Empfehlungen für mich.


----------



## airXgamer (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Staubdichtes Gehäuse?*

In einem Computergehäuse muss Küühlung durch Luftstrom herschen, deshalb ist es nicht möglich ein Gehäuse ohne Lüftungsgitter etc. zu bauen. Man kann lediglich entsprechend kleine Schtuzgitter verwenden und die benötigte Durchflussmenge durch zb. eine Wasserkühlung verringern.

Interessant wäre was aktuell für Hardware und welches Gehäuse verwendet wird.


----------



## GameKing88 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Staubdichtes Gehäuse?*

Wie wärs mal mit Wohnung wischen/saugen?. Das man jede Woche seinen PC sauber machen muss, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen., selbst bei einem Gehäuse, das keine Staubfilter besitzt.. Jedenfalls kannst du jedes Gehäuse nehmen, welches vorne und unten Staubfilter besitzt, also quasi jedes 70€ plus gehäuse, welches derzeit auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## azzih (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Staubdichtes Gehäuse?*

Staubidicht wirds wohl nie sein, aber gute Gehäuse wie das Fractal Design R5 haben überall abnehmbare Staubgitter und dadurch erheblich weniger Reinigungsaufwand im Inneren. Zumindest bei mir reichts wenn ich die Staubgitter alle 2 Monate mal absauge, im Inneren bisher nicht wirklich großartig staubig.


----------



## amdahl (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Staubdichtes Gehäuse?*

Staubdicht wird es wohl nur in Ausnahmefällen geben, und das dürften ziemlich teure Gehäuse sein.
Wenn es dir reicht dass möglichst wenig Staub ins Gehäuse kommt: Kauf dir ein normales Gehäuse mit Staubfiltern. Einsaugende Lüfter an den Positionen montieren an denen es Staubfilter gibt. Insgesamt mehr Lüfter rein als raus.
Das sorfgt dafür dass alle Luft die ins Gehäuse kommt durch einen Staubfilter muss. Dann musst du nur noch regelmäßig die Staubfilter reinigen.


----------



## tdi-fan (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Staubdichtes Gehäuse?*

Man könnte ein sauberes Gehäuse haben, wenn man Überdruck erzeugt, zB mehrere Lüfter einsaugen lassen, und den einzelnen hinteren Lüfter Luft wieder abführen lassen, ach warte, das ist ja fast gängige Methode , wenn nicht, belehrt mich.


----------



## claster17 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Staubdichtes Gehäuse?*

Wirklich staubdicht geht es wohl nur mit einem Überdruckaufbau und Feinstaubfilter. Nachteil ist der sehr hohe Luftwiderstand, was bei gutem Luftdurchsatz nur schwer leise zu verwirklichen ist.


----------



## SteffenRoeder (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Staubdichtes Gehäuse?*

Momentan ist es ein Coolmaster

Cooler Master CM 690 III CMS-693-KWN1 Midi-Tower PC-Gehause (micro-ATX, ATX, 2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0) schwarz:Amazon.de:Computer & ZubehAPr

Ein vorgängermodell bzw eine kleinere Version dieses, das genaue kann ich nicht mehr finden. Mein Modell hat das selbe Aussehen, hat aber an der Seite eine kleinere "löchrige" Fläche. Innen ist es sogut wie das selbe. 

Ich habe nur den Lüfter vorn an, da ich auch keine weiteren einbauen kann. 

Ich reinige auch meine restliche Wohnung sogut wie jede Woche, an den der sagte, dass ich mal meine Wohnung säubern sollte. 

Gibt es einen Tower welche sowohl feinstaubfilter als auch genügend Ventilatoren beiliegen hat, oder ist dies immer neu zu kaufen? Welche wären dort empfehlenswert?


----------



## amdahl (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Staubdichtes Gehäuse?*

Fractal Design Define R5, Nanoxia Deep Slence 3 sind so die Standardempfehlungen im Forum. Beim Define R5 brauchst du auf jeden Fall noch einen zusätzlichen Lüfter, das DS3 kommt mit zweimal vorne rein und einmal hinten raus.
Das mit dem Feinstaubfilter war glaube ich nicht ganz ernst gemeint, kenne zumindest kein Gehäuse das einen Feinstaubfilter im engeren Sinn hat.


----------



## SteffenRoeder (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Staubdichtes Gehäuse?*

Was haltet ihr von Bequiet Towern? Ich habe auch einen Cpu-Kühler /Netzteil von ihnen und war immer sehr zufrieden.

Auf jeden Fall brauche ich ein neues Gehäuse um mehr Lüfter verbauen zu können


----------



## tdi-fan (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Staubdichtes Gehäuse?*



SteffenRoeder schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Bequiet Towern? Ich habe auch einen Cpu-Kühler /Netzteil von ihnen und war immer sehr zufrieden.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall brauche ich ein neues Gehäuse um mehr Lüfter verbauen zu können



Vergleiche doch deine Favoriten etwas. Bei der optionalen Lüfterstückzahl unterscheiden sich die von den anderen Usern genannten kaum mit denen von BeQuiet. Die genannten sind alle gut.
Am Ende musst du das Gehäuse auf oder unter deinen Schreibtisch stellen, und vor allem dir muss es gefallen.


----------



## SteffenRoeder (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Staubdichtes Gehäuse?*

Welche zusätzlichen Lüfter kann man empfehlen, wenn ich welche zukaufen möchte? Oder ist dort nur die größe Entscheidend? 

Sollte man immer den am hinteren Ende des Towers  auf "ausblasen" stellen?


----------



## airXgamer (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Staubdichtes Gehäuse?*

vorne zwei rein, hinten einer raus. Dann ein Gehäuse a la Produktvergleich Fractal Design Define R5 Titanium mit Sichtfenster, be quiet! Silent Base 600 silber mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Standardlüfter bei den Gehäusen sind ganz gut nutzbar, ich empfehle erst mal mit den Standartlüftern zu testen, dann kannst du immer noch andere / mehr verbauen. Standard bei beiden ist einer vorne einer hinten.


----------



## SteffenRoeder (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Staubdichtes Gehäuse?*

Danke, ich werde es probieren. 

Kontrollieren kann man diese dann über das Bios oder Speedfan? Oder ist dies nur bei bestimmten Mainboards möglich?


----------



## airXgamer (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Staubdichtes Gehäuse?*

Nö, einfach mit Hardwaremonitor die Temperaturen überwachen. Wenn zu warm (oder dir zu laut) darfst du dich hier mit beschäftigen: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016


----------



## SteffenRoeder (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Staubdichtes Gehäuse?*

Ist die komplette Steuerung etwa automatisch? Bzw ich kann doch sicher Hand anlegen? Softwaretechnisch ?


----------



## tdi-fan (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Staubdichtes Gehäuse?*



SteffenRoeder schrieb:


> Ist die komplette Steuerung etwa automatisch? Bzw ich kann doch sicher Hand anlegen? Softwaretechnisch ?



Selbstverständlich kannst du auch alles per Software steuern.


----------



## SteffenRoeder (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Staubdichtes Gehäuse?*

So falls noch jemand in dieses Thema schaut. Ich habe mich nun für ein Be quiet Dark Base 900 entschieden. 

Meine Frage ist nun sind Lüfter auch in den Seitenteilen sinvoll? So wie ich nun verstanden habe, sind die Lüfter vorn zum "einblasen" der Luft und die jeweiligen hinten und oben zum "ausblasen"?

Spielt es eine Rolle wie stark ich welchen Lüfter einstelle? (behindern sie sich gegenseitig?)


----------



## Caduzzz (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Staubdichtes Gehäuse?*

Hier kannste dich mal umgucken und Ideen sammeln (und Begriffe wie "Unterdruck", "Überdruck" in die Tonne werfen)


----------



## amdahl (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Staubdichtes Gehäuse?*

warum genau sollte man diese Begriffe "in die Tonne werfen"?
Blasen mehr Lüfter rein als raus hat man tatsächlich einen Überdruck im Gehäuse der verhindert dass durch sämtliche Ritzen staubige Luft angesaugt wird. Die Luft muss stattdessen durch die Staubfilter, das Gehäuse bleibt sauberer.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Staubdichtes Gehäuse?*

Oder so viele Lüfter verbauen, dass der Staub gar keine Chance hat, sich niederzulassen. 

Die von Caduzzz verlinkte Seite ist wirklich gut. Wobei man oftmals auch selbst rumprobieren muss, wenn es um Temperaturen geht.

Wie schon gesagt wurde: Achte darauf, dass Staubfilter vor den einblasenden Lüftern sind, dann hält es sich mit Dreck doch arg in Grenzen. Hin und wieder mit Druckluft aus der Dose vorsichtig auspusten, fertig.


----------



## Caduzzz (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Staubdichtes Gehäuse?*

Man kann gerne über unterschiedliche Lüfteranordnungen diskutieren(!); also "Mehr Luft rein als raus"/"mehr Luft raus als rein" etc.



amdahl schrieb:


> Blasen mehr Lüfter rein als raus hat man tatsächlich einen Überdruck im Gehäuse der verhindert dass durch sämtliche Ritzen staubige Luft angesaugt wird. Die Luft muss stattdessen durch die Staubfilter, das Gehäuse bleibt sauberer.



Mag in der Theorie stimmen.....aber

a) würde ich gerne wissen mit wieviel rpm des Lüfters UND bei welcher Lautstärke man es schafft mit den z.B. Frontlüftern den Staub, welcher über die PCI Slotblenden eintreten könnte, heraus zu halten? Ich kann's mir vorstellen..vor allem wie sich dann langsam unter Last das Case in Bewegung setzt

b) auch wenn man z.B. Staubfilter für Front-Intake-Lüfter hat (oder eben leider nicht oder mangelhafte), gibt es sehr wahrscheinlich im Gehäuse hier und  da kleine Schlitze an denen kein Staubfilter sitzt, aber es dennoch Luft durch die Lüfter angezogen wird....
Wieso/weshalb/warum sollte die Luft staubfrei sein, welche angesogen wird, im Gegensatz zu der Luft die "durch sämtliche Ritzen" kommt?

c) jetzt wird es paradox: was ist mit der Luft, die über z.B. Bodenlüfter angesaugt wird, wo ja nun nicht immer ein Staubfilter ist, um einen "Überdruck" zu erzeugen (um den Staub fern zu halten), ist diese Luft nun staubfrei oder wird der Staub in diesem Luftstrom gleich wieder heraus  gedrückt?

d) wie soll sich ein mess- oder gar fühlbarer Überdruck im Gehäuse aufbauen (siehe: rpm? Lautstärke? der Lüfter), wenn doch "durch sämtliche Ritzen" die Luft entweicht? Ritzen Abkleben? Kompressor?

undsoweiterundsofort

Jetzt in etwa klar wie ich es meine? 

Theorie ist das eine, Praxis das andere. Einfach nur Staubfilter und regelmäßiges säubern des PC (UND seiner Umgebung), mehr brauch es nicht.

Grüße


----------



## amdahl (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Staubdichtes Gehäuse?*



> a) würde ich gerne wissen mit wieviel rpm des Lüfters UND bei welcher Lautstärke man es schafft mit den z.B. Frontlüftern den Staub, welcher über die PCI Slotblenden eintreten könnte, heraus zu halten? Ich kann's mir vorstellen..vor allem wie sich dann langsam unter Last das Case in Bewegung setzt


Dafür braucht es nicht viel "rpm" und auch nicht viel Luatstärke. Ein minimaler Überdruck relativ zur Umgebung reicht. Und genau dafür dass kein Staub durch Slotblenden kommt ist das Prinzip da.
Reinräume funktionieren nach dem gleichen Prinzip, und auch da geht es ohne Orkan und Lautstärke ab.



> b) auch wenn man z.B. Staubfilter für Front-Intake-Lüfter hat (oder eben leider nicht oder mangelhafte), gibt es sehr wahrscheinlich im Gehäuse hier und da kleine Schlitze an denen kein Staubfilter sitzt, aber es dennoch Luft durch die Lüfter angezogen wird....
> Wieso/weshalb/warum sollte die Luft staubfrei sein, welche angesogen wird, im Gegensatz zu der Luft die "durch sämtliche Ritzen" kommt?


Ich glaube du hast das Prinzip grundsätzlich missverstanden. Natürlich gibt es immer Schlitze. Dadurch dass im Gehäuse Überdruck relativ zur Umgebung herrscht kommt hier aber keine Luft rein, sie bewegt sich nur raus.
Und die angesogene Luft trägt deshalb weniger Saub weil sie durch die Staubfiltr musste. Das ist der Zweck von Staubfiltern.



> c) jetzt wird es paradox: was ist mit der Luft, die über z.B. Bodenlüfter angesaugt wird, wo ja nun nicht immer ein Staubfilter ist, um einen "Überdruck" zu erzeugen (um den Staub fern zu halten), ist diese Luft nun staubfrei oder wird der Staub in diesem Luftstrom gleich wieder heraus gedrückt?


Wenn man zusätzlich einblasende Lüfter montiert die keinen Staubfilter haben führt man das Funktionsprinzip absichtlich ad absurdum. Das ist nicht der Punkt.
Dreh- und Angelpunkt des ganzen ist doch dass jeder einblasende Lüfter an einem Staubfilter sitzt.



> d) wie soll sich ein mess- oder gar fühlbarer Überdruck im Gehäuse aufbauen (siehe: rpm? Lautstärke? der Lüfter), wenn doch "durch sämtliche Ritzen" die Luft entweicht? Ritzen Abkleben? Kompressor?


Der Überdruck muss ja nicht stark sein. Messbar reicht. Und messbar ist er, auch bei schwachen Lüftern.

Wie schon erwähnt, ein auch in der Praxis erfolgreich eingesetztes Prinzip.
Anscheinend assoziierst du Überdruck nur mit Druckdifferenzen von mehreren bar. Aber auch die wenigen Pa die ein leiser PC-Lüfter schafft qualifizieren für dieses Funktionsprinzip.


----------



## Caduzzz (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Staubdichtes Gehäuse?*

amdahl, mal so unter uns Schraubern, wie viele "Reinräume" kennst du bzw. eher gefragt: in wie vielen Reinräumen wird stundenlang gezockt und gelebt? 

Ich glaube du nimmst das Thema zu ernst, auch bei deinen "minimaler Überdruck relativ zur Umgebung" muss man gelegentlich/regelmäßig den PC von Staub befreien - was ja dann fast schon wieder gegen die Funktionalität der These sprechen würde....

Klar, funzt das Ganze nur mit funktionierenden Staubfiltern. Staubfilter ist aber leider nun mal nicht gleich Staubfilter(ganz zu schweigen wenn staubige Umgebungsluft in den PC kommt, wenn der PC aus ist -wird ja auch nicht alles hinaus gepustet..)

Man hat vielleicht keine Wollmäuse im PC, aber staubfrei...hm....da sind wir wieder beim Reinraum 

Wie gesagt ich finde den Über- Unterdruckbegriff im Zusammenhang mit staubfreien Gehäuse fehl am Platz, und natürlich, mir ist klar ,dass es sich nicht um mehrere bar Differenz handelt


----------



## tdi-fan (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Staubdichtes Gehäuse?*



SteffenRoeder schrieb:


> Ich habe mich nun für ein Be quiet Dark Base 900 entschieden.



Da sind vorne schon 2x 140er SilentWings 3 ab Werk verbaut, für einen Dritten ist auch noch Platz.


----------

